# Massey Ferguson 6615



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We have decided that it is time for the ole MF 1135 to go down the road. We are looking at a 2015 MF 6615 with 5400 hours on it. It looks like a nice tractor. I should have drove it when we were in Craig, but didn't. I did try out a 5250 Case that they had, but it was bet all to hell. They also had a 2096 Case, but was in about the same shape as the 5250. I really like the Case IH tractors; kind of sold on them after getting our 7130, it is a great tractor. We considered some Kubota's, but they just seem a bit on the light side to handle those big bales. Right now does not seem to be a good time to be buying tractors, as it is a sellers market. I talked to one Deere dealer and he has some tractors he is trying to trade on, but won't get the new tractor until maybe July. This supply chain thing has got everything so messed up.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Good Tractors are hard to get right now. The prices are high on beat up junk. I think Kubota is a great tractor but when it comes to parts for the engine they all come from overseas it’s harder to get them. We had a friend wait 1.5 years to get his injector for his kubota loader.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Markpnw said:


> Good Tractors are hard to get right now. The prices are high on beat up junk. I think Kubota is a great tractor but when it comes to parts for the engine they all come from overseas it’s harder to get them. We had a friend wait 1.5 years to get his injector for his kubota loader.


Yes, that 5250 I looked at looked like it had been run through the mill, and they still want $37,000 for it, and they wanted $29,000 for that 2096. About three years ago I paid $30,000 for my 7130 Case; other than the paint was a little bad it is a good tractor. 

We are going to look at that 6615 Massey on Wednesday; it looked like it had been taken care of, but I do think the is a bit over prices, $59,000.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I agree the price is a bit to high.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Everything seems to be a bit high this year. We found a 2007 Case IH MXU125 with 3400 hrs for $65000, a 2007 Maxxum 120 with 4500 hrs for $62,000, and 2008 Maxxum 125 with 4400 hrs for $65000. 

Now I don't know what to think. I think I am getting tractor overload; maybe I need stiff drink.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just my opinion, worth every penny you paid for it, but if you are looking at the chore size tractors that were built by “CNH” rather than “CIH”, you may as well go look at something sold by AGCO, like Massey Ferguson. As far as I am concerned, when the MX Maxxum line got spun off to Argo aka McCormick, there was never a tractor of that caliber in the CNH lineup that replaced it.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Two years ago those prices would be 20k cheaper.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

And 2 years in the future inflation will be so bad it will have doubled again? But who will have money to buy beef. I need a more reliable pickup, but the way things are just keep fixing the old one. The only good thing no salt on my roads. So one piece at time, new truck here I come.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Ray 54 said:


> And 2 years in the future inflation will be so bad it will have doubled again? But who will have money to buy beef. I need a more reliable pickup, but the way things are just keep fixing the old one. The only good thing no salt on my roads. So one piece at time, new truck here I come.


I sure understand that. In 2018 we bought a new Chevy Duramax crew cab; it was just a work truck, and it was 50 grand. I hate to see what it is now. That is even if you could get one. Dad bought my sister a 2020 Nissan Vista, I think it was 18 grand; he looked a new one, but they were putting a surcharge on all new cars. Mostly because truckers were boycotting Colorado because of that trucker getting over 100 years for that accident a year or two ago. I guess those cars came up out of Texas through Colorado. It is a crazy year for sure. I am afraid it is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This little seat cost me 6 grand. It was found inside an elbow, and that is what caused the loader to function slow. 









Now the loader works great. Was almost to the point where we were going to replace the joystick and cable. I'm glad they found the problem. I am not sure if it came out of the valve block that was replaced or the third function that they removed. We don't need the third function anyway. There is a little bit of slop in the joystick, but I think I can bet by with that. The third function is an aftermarket valve. I am betting that is the reason who ever had it before me traded it in. I think it is going to be a good loader tractor now. I sure enjoy running it the other day when moving some hay bales.


----------



## Jerryva (Jan 15, 2021)

In January 2020, I quit bidding on a 5240 Case with 2500 hours that went for 16k. Ended up buying in February 2021 the same size Challenger with 1190 hours for 31k. I needed a tractor for sure in '21 so I paid the price!


----------

